# My 160Lts AGA anda CBAP 2004



## paulo gatti (May 22, 2004)

This is my aquariun

160Lts








*CBAP*




























much moore:
http://forum.aquabahia.com.br/viewtopic.php?t=254


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats... Looks great!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice! Love the discus!


----------

